# what thickening can be added?



## xiangpozi (Aug 21, 2013)

hi, do you think the liquid soap (after diluted) is too thin? when we pour onto our hand or body it just running away.  It'll be great if it can be viscous or jelly like . I've tried to add starch but failed,it just separated at the bottom. Do you know any natural ingredients can thicken the liquid soap?


----------



## lsg (Aug 21, 2013)

Have you tried using a salt solution?  This from Brambleberry.com

"You can also use .5 oz. table salt (very important it be plain table salt, just the cheap stuff) dissolved in 1.5 oz. distilled (warm) water to naturally thicken the soap prior to adding fragrance. We use about 12 ml of the salt solution in 16 oz. to get a very thick soap."

http://www.brambleberry.com/Natural-Castile-Liquid-Soap-Base-P4609.aspx


----------



## ahutchins9 (Aug 21, 2013)

lsg said:


> Have you tried using a salt solution? This from Brambleberry.com
> 
> "You can also use .5 oz. table salt (very important it be plain table salt, just the cheap stuff) dissolved in 1.5 oz. distilled (warm) water to naturally thicken the soap prior to adding fragrance. We use about 12 ml of the salt solution in 16 oz. to get a very thick soap."
> 
> http://www.brambleberry.com/Natural-Castile-Liquid-Soap-Base-P4609.aspx


 I've used salt to thicken my Castile LS and it does work. You have to be careful though cause I have added to much and it caused my soap to separate.


----------



## FGOriold (Aug 21, 2013)

I have used salt for my 100% olive oils soaps successfully.  For other formulations I use HEC (hydroxyethyl cellulose) with great success.


----------



## Robert (Aug 21, 2013)

One very systematic way to get liquid soap to just the viscosity you want is to prepare liquid soap and the equivalent (same oils) solid sodium soap separately, and experiment by mixing them hot until you get it just the way you want when it's had enough time to stand at room temperature.  Then you'll know the ratio of potassium to sodium soap you want, and the next time you can saponify with that ratio of KOH to NaOH.

However you do this, whether by the above method or with an added salt of sodium, it's going to take time.  The viscosity you get when you first mix it, even without heating, will be less than the viscosity after it's had time to stand.


----------



## xiangpozi (Aug 23, 2013)

lsg said:


> Have you tried using a salt solution?  This from Brambleberry.com
> 
> "You can also use .5 oz. table salt (very important it be plain table salt, just the cheap stuff) dissolved in 1.5 oz. distilled (warm) water to naturally thicken the soap prior to adding fragrance. We use about 12 ml of the salt solution in 16 oz. to get a very thick soap."
> 
> http://www.brambleberry.com/Natural-Castile-Liquid-Soap-Base-P4609.aspx



I tried to use salt, it was quite successful. I added the salt directly into the diluted soap and heat it again. It really works! thank you!


----------



## xiangpozi (Aug 23, 2013)

Robert said:


> One very systematic way to get liquid soap to just the viscosity you want is to prepare liquid soap and the equivalent (same oils) solid sodium soap separately, and experiment by mixing them hot until you get it just the way you want when it's had enough time to stand at room temperature.  Then you'll know the ratio of potassium to sodium soap you want, and the next time you can saponify with that ratio of KOH to NaOH.
> 
> However you do this, whether by the above method or with an added salt of sodium, it's going to take time.  The viscosity you get when you first mix it, even without heating, will be less than the viscosity after it's had time to stand.



Hi, thank you for your professional reply. Do you mean that I can put KOH and NaOH together in one batch or separate two batches and mix them together when diluting? I have tried to add water to the NaOH solid soap to make liquid soap, but I found it doesn't work well, the cleaning ability reduced a lot by doing this.


----------



## Robert (Aug 23, 2013)

xiangpozi said:


> Hi, thank you for your professional reply. Do you mean that I can put KOH and NaOH together in one batch or separate two batches and mix them together when diluting?


Both.

I'm saying to make KOH & NaOH soap separately, and then to experiment by mixing the finished soaps until you find the ratio that gives you the consistency you want.  Then use that ratio to make the soap directly by saponifying with a mixture of KOH & NaOH.  That way it's all soap, no added salt.


> I have tried to add water to the NaOH solid soap to make liquid soap, but I found it doesn't work well, the cleaning ability reduced a lot by doing this.


I'm guessing the cleaning ability appeared to be reduced because you kept diluting it in an effort to keep it liquid.  We know NaOH soap has too strong a jelling tendency to make liquid soap.  That's the point.  KOH soap is too runny for your purposes, NaOH soap won't stay liquid, so you want a mixture that's somewhere between those 2 qualities.


----------

